# Hot peel and cold peel Siser easyweed



## tshirtprintNewb (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys. It stated that certains colors should be hot peeled, certain colors should be cold peeled. If I do a hot peel for all colors, will they be matte finish? If I do a cold peel, will they be all glossy finish? Also, any other good cheap vinyls to recommend to buy? I am now looking to purchase Siser easyweed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we peel hot and repress for 5 seconds for siser.


----------



## tshirtprintNewb (Jun 18, 2011)

What if I want to do glossy finish for some and matte for some? Both using siser. Is that possible?


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

EasyWeed™ has a slight semi gloss finish naturally. A hot or cold peel does not change that finish. Sometimes you can matte a glossy finish slightly using parchment paper as a cover sheet for a second hit. Ideally for maximum productivity EasyWeed™ should be applied in one step for 10 seconds. If you are looking for a matte finish then use EasyWeed™ Stretch. 

Cheap products are not always the most profitable if the steps to get the product to the shirt are more tedious & time consuming. Most of your cost is in the labor when using heat transfer materials. In my seminars, I explain that you could spend five dollars more for a roll of material with great profits if it is easy to cut, weed & heat apply.

Happy Printing!!


----------

